
Ask HN: Conference room microphone setup for video calls? - pwython
We have a conference room that fits ~16 people. I wont mention the brand, but the conference audio hardware we use for Hangout&#x2F;Zoom calls has 2 separate wired microphones at each ends of the large table, with the main unit in the middle. The audio quality isn&#x27;t great for those outside of the office. We added carpet and we&#x27;re in the process of adding sound-absorbing panels... but the volume keeps dipping in and out, no matter who is talking.<p>Just curious if anyone has recommendations on high quality microphone setups in 2017 for a larger room? We actually have to turn off the A&#x2F;C when it comes on, yet we have a hard time hearing people at random times during the calls.
======
reiger
Don't have experience with hangout and zoom - but other systems that I've used
setting the individual mic sensitivity was needed to fix audio issues like
that.

